# dog leads&collrs



## teggann (Jul 26, 2010)

hi take a look at our new website realy nice weatherproof leads&collars made from rubberized webbing 
www.rubberwebdogleadsandcollars.co.uk:001_tt1:


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

I've tried to look but it just comes up saying untitled and a blank page


----------



## teggann (Jul 26, 2010)

sorry try this
rubberized webbing dog leads & collars - Home


----------

